# Genetics Question



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope this is an ok section to post this in, and I hope it isn't one that's been asked a ton of times before.

I was wondering if you guys could tell me of any Mice types, colors, patterns, etc that you would NOT want to breed together because of the chance of health problems connected to the certain trait?
Also, do Mice have a big problem with Megacolon like they do with Rats when you breed High Whites?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know about big problem, but it happens, yes. I've just experienced this with my homozygous banded mice (results in high whites), here's a link to my thread, picture included: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9293&hilit=Megacolon&start=10

Variegated to variegated will give you a 25% chance in babies that will suffer from anemia and die. But they are easy to identify and get culled pretty quickly. Brindles are prone to being obese. Hairless might have eye issues from the lack of eye lashes. There aren't any two kinds that when crossed together will give you wonky mice. A lot of health problems run in lines, but for the most part you can breed out/down traits, like megacolon or poor immune systems.


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info! Very good to know.
I just wanted to make sure since I know with Rats if you breed High Whites pretty much all of the babies will end up with Megacolon unless it's a line where Megacolon has been bred out. I wouldn't want to have bred two Mice together where the babies were basically doomed from the start. :S


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I'm extremely new to this, but I think lethal yellow are prone to having a good portion of the litter get reabsorbed by the mother since they aren't viable?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

thewesterngate said:


> I'm extremely new to this, but I think lethal yellow are prone to having a good portion of the litter get reabsorbed by the mother since they aren't viable?


Yes, but that is not really a problem since it happens before they are born. You just get smaller litters. They do however have infirtility problems and obesity issues.


----------

